# Cork weeping



## Berry Juice (Sep 24, 2018)

Is it common to see corks weeping?
I have 1 bottle of Merlot that I corked 6 months ago and I noticed little dots of red on the cork. They have been laying flat and unmoved.


----------



## Thig (Sep 24, 2018)

Berry Juice said:


> Is it common to see corks weeping?
> I have 1 bottle of Merlot that I corked 6 months ago and I noticed little dots of red on the cork. They have been laying flat and unmoved.


My experience is no it is not common, but it does happen . Did you allow the bottle to stand upright for a couple of days after bottling to allow the air pressure to escape? If so I would re-cork if it does not stop.


----------



## Berry Juice (Sep 24, 2018)

Yes I let them always stand upright for a week, then lay them flat,, it might just be a fluke being it has only happen to just 1 bottle


----------



## Thig (Sep 24, 2018)

Berry Juice said:


> Yes I let them always stand upright for a week, then lay them flat,, it might just be a fluke being it has only happen to just 1 bottle


I have had it happen but certainly not common. Over hundreds of bottles maybe 3 or 4. Like I said if it doesn't stop on its own I would re-cork.


----------



## Berry Juice (Sep 24, 2018)

10-4
Thanks


----------



## Noontime (Oct 1, 2018)

Yes it can happen and is just a "not-so-good" cork. I would make that the next bottle you open, or do what Thig suggested and re-cork if it's going to be sitting around for awhile. I've had this happen, and I've also had wine wick out the side (between cork and glass). It's not the end of the world, but it certainly creates risk of spoilage.


----------



## Berry Juice (Oct 1, 2018)

Ok sounds like tasting time!!


----------



## bstnh1 (Oct 2, 2018)

I understand that can happen, but I have never had one weep, leak or push out. I use only No. 9 corks, 1+1, non-chamfered. Tough to remove at times, but seal very well.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Oct 3, 2018)

Did you soak or boil the corks? How old were they?


----------



## Berry Juice (Oct 3, 2018)

No soak, ever,,, all were brand new. It only happened this one time, I'm just chalking it up as a fluke


----------

